
Former Valve employee details his experience at the self-organizing company - kelukelugames
https://old.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/8zyomv/former_valve_employee_details_his_experience_at/
======
Roritharr
One of my earlierst HN Comments is describing my desire to work for Valve
because their self-organized style seemed to be the utopia I always dreamed
about. Back then I thought I didn't have what it takes to even Interview.
Maybe I didn't, still I feel I've dodged a massive bullet.

------
et-al
Thanks for sharing this. Might be helpful to link to the original Reddit
thread [0] or the employee's Twitter [1]:

[0] -
[https://np.reddit.com/r/valve/comments/8zmp07/former_valve_e...](https://np.reddit.com/r/valve/comments/8zmp07/former_valve_employee_tweets_his_experience_at/)

[1] - [https://twitter.com/richgel999](https://twitter.com/richgel999)

And here's a Pastebin mirror:
[https://pastebin.com/d199N7eY](https://pastebin.com/d199N7eY)

(Admittedly I didn't read past the first block compiled by FloydiusMaximus.)

------
decker
Words of wisdom over hundreds of tweets. I'd probably want to fire anyone that
thinks this is a good idea.

~~~
adamcw
I think most of my concerns center around this being an impulsive stream of
clearly stress based posts. I think a lot of really good conversation could
have been raised, which I fear may be lost by a) the stream of conscious
nature of the posts, and b) a lack of better editing or personal judgement on
a bit of the content.

The frustration shines through, but so does a lot of "advice" about dealing
with an unhealthy culture in an even more unhealthy way.

I wish the author the best, the little I know of his past work seems solid. I
commend raising these issues, but it raises a few red flags with me in the
manner of execution.

